# Hi , I come from China , I love everything about virtual instruments and audio production software.



## Flying

I have studied this industry for 20 years and established my own business with many good partners. 
I hope to meet more people here. Analyzing virtual instruments is my biggest hobby.
Thanks !


----------



## Double Helix

Warm welcome to VI-Control, @Flying. You are certainly in the right place!
Based upon your experience, I look forward to future enlightening posts from you.


----------



## jneebz

Welcome


----------



## ShikiSuen

To mention, this is the bro I mentioned yesterday who is doing authorized local VST reselling businesses.


----------



## YuyaoSG

Hello Flying,

I never thought we can meet here.

PS: He is a reliable agent for audio equipment, software, plugins, and sound library in China, who has been fighting for authorized music software for many years. I bought Genelec 8330a from him many years ago, but I think he is focusing on music software for these years. So, recently, I got a lot of plugins( NI Komplete 13, Liquidsonic——Seven Heaven, Cinematic Room, Adventure Brass, Serum, etc..)from him. It's a great experience. 

Anyway, welcome and have fun.


----------



## doctoremmet

Hi Flying. Analyzing VIs is my hobby too. And every once in a while I even play them 

Welcome here!


----------



## Paulogic

Hello ! That's why I like so much VI-control, people from al around the world,
enjoying music, talking, helping, advising, teaching, learning, informing etc.


----------



## el-bo

Welcome!


----------



## wahey73

Welcome on board


----------



## el-bo

wahey73 said:


> Welcome on board


Welcome on board the good ship VI-C. Destination: Divorce and bankruptcy


----------



## wahey73

el-bo said:


> bankruptcy


easy...with all the good gear out there


----------



## doctoremmet

Come join @Markrs and me in Swindon Town. We have a lot of railway bridges one can live under! Sometimes we get together and talk about the time we used to live in houses. And living with one kidney isn’t THAT bad.


----------



## doctoremmet

I wonder what it’s like in China. I hear you have a huge wall, I bet a lot of your customers end up living under it.


----------



## PeterN

ShikiSuen said:


> To mention, this is the bro I mentioned yesterday who is doing authorized local VST reselling businesses.


_Authorized local VST reselling business._

What does that mean? He is reselling authorized VST in China?


----------



## Flying

doctoremmet said:


> I wonder what it’s like in China. I hear you have a huge wall, I bet a lot of your customers end up living under it.


Thank you for your interest in our life. In fact, this place is highly developed now. We just don't allow access to some websites, but I have been working hard to establish music production and software-related information locally. We do not discuss politics because we only love music.


----------



## Flying

PeterN said:


> _Authorized local VST reselling business._
> 
> What does that mean? He is reselling authorized VST in China?


We are currently cooperating with more than 100+ software manufacturers around the world,
The correct statement is: Distributors (or Dealer) in China.

"Reselling" is not understood like this.


----------



## PeterN

Flying said:


> Thank you for your interest in our life. In fact, this place is highly developed now. We just don't allow access to some websites, but I have been working hard to establish music production and software-related information locally. We do not discuss politics because we only love music.


Can you access VI forum from China without VPN? Probably not


----------



## doctoremmet

Flying said:


> Thank you for your interest in our life. In fact, this place is highly developed now.


Maybe it was lost in translation, but I was only having some fun (at my own expense, in the sense that I was refering to my bad habit to spend way too much money on plugins so I will end up losing my house and forced to live “under the bridge”, which is a bad joke really). I was wondering if that was also the case in China, as a joke. I did not mean to say anything meaningful about your country and I am well aware that China is a developed country. I also did not want to being up politics, as I want to avoid it at all cost on this forum


----------



## Flying

PeterN said:


> Can you access VI forum from China without VPN? Probably not


No VPN, direct access to VI-C.


----------



## Flying

wahey73 said:


> easy...with all the good gear out there


This is actually nothing, I have a lot of software, and I think it is a worthy and happy thing.
I still have a lot of hardware, even the original 1176 on one wall, but now is not the time to show it.
This is the magic of VI, and I will always find happiness in it.


----------



## PeterN

Flying said:


> No VPN, direct access to VI-C.


Thats great then.

All others are banned. From Soundcloud to youtube. 

If VI has managed to slip the ban, its great. Good.


----------



## Flying

PeterN said:


> Thats great then.
> 
> All others are banned. From Soundcloud to youtube.
> 
> If VI has managed to slip the ban, its great. Good.


This is not the biggest problem. The biggest problem is that most Chinese people do not use English. Therefore, I have been translating professional information into Chinese. This is what my team and I have been doing.


----------



## PeterN

Flying said:


> This is not the biggest problem. The biggest problem is that most Chinese people do not use English. Therefore, I have been translating professional information into Chinese. This is what my team and I have been doing.



Yeap

It makes sense. Good luck! 

Do the Chinese buy legal software these days? Last time I checked everything was available cracked. Even government websites used pirated software.



When I lived in Kunming, we bought all software for 10 yuan behind the Kunming Universty. Neatly packed - with instructions. I picked up Cubase there for 10 Yuan.


----------



## el-bo

doctoremmet said:


> And living with one kidney isn’t THAT bad.


If things get worse, you could probably even share that one


----------



## Flying

PeterN said:


> Yeap
> 
> It makes sense. Good luck!
> 
> Do the Chinese buy legal software these days? Last time I checked everything was available cracked. Even government websites used pirated software.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Kunming, we bought all software for 10 yuan behind the Kunming Universty. Neatly packed - with instructions. I picked up Cubase there for 10 Yuan.


The problem you mentioned does exist now. Even, it exists all over the world.
Therefore, my business is very difficult locally. However, out of love, I have always insisted, telling everyone around me that you must buy genuine software to work. I have been doing this, and may even have quarrels with others.
Many manufacturers have a very good relationship with me. As a technician, I know the difficulty of developing software very well, no matter what you think is happening here that has something to do with piracy. But our work will continue, and more and more legitimate users will join us.


----------



## Eminem2000

Flying is my bro，he is a warrior fighing against Crack software.


----------



## doctoremmet

Eminem2000 said:


> Flying is my bro，he is a warrior fighing against Crack software.


Cool first ever message to VI-C. Bro.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

Hi @Flying! 

What did you and your friends think about Oscar winner Chloe Zhao's 赵婷 movie _Nomadland_? Did you enjoy the score?


----------



## Flying

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Hi @Flying!
> 
> What did you and your friends think about Oscar winner Chloe Zhao's 赵婷 movie _Nomadland_? Did you enjoy the score?


Hi Stephen,
Polite reply this question: I can only say that Zhao Ting is talented, at least she has the courage, and we cannot comment too much. What I am keen to see is that art does not have national boundaries, and there will be no specific views because of regions. If everyone thinks that a certain work is good or bad, it should only be the talent of the work itself and the author, not the identity of the author.


----------



## emilio_n

Hi @Flying !
Welcome to VI-Control. If you love virtual instruments you will enjoy here.
Where are you located? I am currently in Hong Kong.


----------



## Flying

emilio_n said:


> Hi @Flying !
> Welcome to VI-Control. If you love virtual instruments you will enjoy here.
> Where are you located? I am currently in Hong Kong.


Hi friend,
I'm in Beijing. If you are used to Chinese, welcome to take a look at the Chinese work we do.
We have created a large number of virtual instrument tutorials in Chinese.


----------



## b_elliott

Flying said:


> Hi friend,
> I'm in Beijing. If you are used to Chinese, welcome to take a look at the Chinese work we do.
> We have created a large number of virtual instrument tutorials in Chinese.


Hello and welcome from Eastern Canada.
I am fascinated with your language skills and your efforts to translate the technical ins and outs of vi to your clients. 

I use Google's Translate to go between languages as I only speak English unfortunately. 

Here is a test of your "Hi friend, I am in Beijing..." in Chinese traditional: 

你好，朋友， 我在北京。 如果您習慣了中文，歡迎來看看我們所做的中文工作。

Is that remotely close to your original English phrase? 

There is also Chinese simplified per Google: 你好，朋友， 我在北京。 如果您习惯了中文，欢迎来看看我们所做的中文工作。 

Does one work better for you?

My message to you per google translator = 來自加拿大的歡呼。 我希望能再次收到你的來信。.

賬單 Bill


----------



## Flying

b_elliott said:


> Hello and welcome from Eastern Canada.
> I am fascinated with your language skills and your efforts to translate the technical ins and outs of vi to your clients.
> 
> I use Google's Translate to go between languages as I only speak English unfortunately.
> 
> Here is a test of your "Hi friend, I am in Beijing..." in Chinese traditional:
> 
> 你好，朋友， 我在北京。 如果您習慣了中文，歡迎來看看我們所做的中文工作。
> 
> Is that remotely close to your original English phrase?
> 
> There is also Chinese simplified per Google: 你好，朋友， 我在北京。 如果您习惯了中文，欢迎来看看我们所做的中文工作。
> 
> Does one work better for you?
> 
> My message to you per google translator = 來自加拿大的歡呼。 我希望能再次收到你的來信。.
> 
> 賬單 Bill


Hi, Thank you for your interest in our work.
There is no problem with the translation tool you use.
We use simplified Chinese here.

If you need help, please let me know.


----------



## b_elliott

Flying said:


> Hi, Thank you for your interest in our work.
> There is no problem with the translation tool you use.
> We use simplified Chinese here.
> 
> If you need help, please let me know.


Wow fast response. 

Good to know simplified Chinese works best. But in English now so vi members can easily follow:

I currently am exploring Latin American music. Yesterday I finished an exotic song featuring: Brazilian berimbau using the music of Frank Zappa and JS Bach. 

If you are able to, have a listen to "Buzz Short, Buzz Extended" in the members composition forum. I warn you, my vi music can be hard to digest at first. No worries, if it is just not your style.

I would like to explore Chinese music as well. Could you suggest a few Chinese music artists I could look up on YouTube then try to learn through my own explorations?

Cheers, Bill


----------



## LiquidSonics

Flying is a great business partner that is always helping us to introduce LiquidSonics reverbs to aspiring and experienced producers in China, a very knowledgable guy with solid business ethics. Thanks!


----------



## Flying

LiquidSonics said:


> Flying is a great business partner that is always helping us to introduce LiquidSonics reverbs to aspiring and experienced producers in China, a very knowledgable guy with solid business ethics. Thanks!


We are honored to work with Liquidsonics to introduce such a wonderful reverb plug-in to Chinese musicians and audioman. I am very happy for this job.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Welcome, @Flying !

I look forward to your perspective.

Could your work also involve bringing Chinese virtual instruments to the US?

From China, the only companies I know are Three-Body Technology, AmpleSound, and Kong Audio. Are there other companies we don't know about? 

So far, I have all the Amplesound Chinese instruments and a few of the ones from Three-Body. Those are my favorites so far.


----------



## tcb

Welcome!
I purchased some VIs from this guy,he offer great service!


----------



## tcb

PeterN said:


> Can you access VI forum from China without VPN? Probably not


VI forum is very fast without VPN in China.
It is abnormal though
But we can't access some outsite links such as Youtube and Soundclould


----------



## d.healey

I took @Flying up on his offer and we've just completed a successful product promotion and hope to do more in the future. If any developers reading this want a hand getting into the Chinese market then get in touch with him.


----------



## Flying

TigerTheFrog said:


> Welcome, @Flying !
> 
> I look forward to your perspective.
> 
> Could your work also involve bringing Chinese virtual instruments to the US?
> 
> From China, the only companies I know are Three-Body Technology, AmpleSound, and Kong Audio. Are there other companies we don't know about?
> 
> So far, I have all the Amplesound Chinese instruments and a few of the ones from Three-Body. Those are my favorites so far.


Thank you for your interest in virtual instruments made in China.
Three-Body Technology, AmpleSound, and Kong Audio are very famous. I have cooperated with them for many years, and even some Three-Body and AmpleSound products are recorded in my Studio.
Of course there are some other brands, for some reasons I am not convenient to say.
But I promise you that there will be more Chinese virtual instruments coming out, and I will look for opportunities to report.


----------



## Flying

tcb said:


> Welcome!
> I purchased some VIs from this guy,he offer great service!


Hi guy, it seems that we can bring more virtual instruments come back, You can start playing happily again!


----------



## Flying

d.healey said:


> I took @Flying up on his offer and we've just completed a successful product promotion and hope to do more in the future. If any developers reading this want a hand getting into the Chinese market then get in touch with him.


Thank you for providing us with excellent virtual instruments. Xtant Audio's exquisite ethnic instruments sound library is very good. My friends are happy to buy more. Happy cooperation!


----------



## Mithnaur

Welcome to you Flying !!


----------



## Hasen6

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> What did you and your friends think about Oscar winner Chloe Zhao's 赵婷 movie _Nomadland_? Did you enjoy the score?


The movie and director were blocked in China so I doubt he will have too much to say about her.



PeterN said:


> All others are banned. From Soundcloud to youtube.


Sites are normally blocked for political reasons. If they have anything or say anything the government doesn't like they will be blocked. Soundcloud is quite unique in that it's blocked BY Soundcloud themselves to avoid stealing of the music. I can't see any possible political reason that the government would want to block them. Quite often sites block China traffic like this by choice.


----------

